# First classes ever - reassure me!!



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't worry!! You're taking a training class to train him, right? You're not paying to bring in a dog who already knows all that stuff. Remember, you guys are there to learn!  So is everyone else, and I'm sure their dogs won't be angels either. Relax, you will be fine!  

My advice: if at all possible, take him out to a dog park before classes (or a very very long walk, or fetch in the park, etc etc.) That's what I do for Desmond, I take him to the DP before class. Since after seeing all those dogs in the morning, he's less likely to be super amped up when he sees the doggies at Petco. He's also less wound up since he's burnt off a lot of energy, which allows him to focus better and we get a lot more done. Works like a charm for us. 
Maybe work on some of the stuff before you start the classes, if you know what they will be covering. Take him to pet stores and work on his attention and keeping him under control. Even if you aren't able to perfect his behaviors, you can get a bit of a head start on his training. Maybe if you work on him seeing other dogs every few days, by the time class starts he won't be likely to get so wound up at the other dogs. 

Good luck!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I go to classes every 6 months....my friend is the trainer. I see new OLDER dogs joining at every class. You will learn how to COMMAND attention every time. The dog will be just fine. Now you just have to buy a treat pouch for your belt and cook some liver, chcken or anything yummy to make your boy WANT to do the behaviors readily. I feel sorry for the dogs at class whose owners bring them dry biscuit things and they smell my dog's treats. When I say "Sit" the other dogs around me sit cuz they want to get a really good treat.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

So somewhere along the line the admin was mucked up and I missed the April intake. I was gutted I had to wait until June, and said something to that effect on my fb status. 

Well a girl I know started talking to me about it. Her mum is the beginners agility instructor for the club, & because of what Duncan can acheive at home and on the kindy equipment, we have been invited along for a visit, so we can test with a lead and a ball, what kind of control I can maintain around other dogs. If we pull it off, we'll be offered direct entry to her class. Just a beginners class, and apparently the dogs there can play up a bit anyway, but I'm still so nervous! 

Cool though


----------

